# Bridge Pictures



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm running a bunny picture website and on the last day of the month I would like to post pictures of bridge bunnies (doesn't have to be from this month) and I was wondering if anyone would like to contribute pictures? Some people already have, so far I have - Milly (ellissian), Berri(michaela), Baby(snuggysmom), Toby(snuggysmom), and Samantha Jane(jadeicing) If anyone would like me to post a picture you can either post them here or e-mail them to me at [email protected]

*hugs*

~Katie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 26, 2007)

I do! My BunBun has been gone exactly a year yesterday.

Here's his pic-I love this one of him.







Let me know if you can use it like this or not. If not, I'll have to take it off Photobucket. Thank You!!

I miss you Bundo (pronounced Bundoo). I love you.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

That one will work well. Binky free Bundo


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 27, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> That one will work well. Binky free Bundo


Thank You!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 27, 2007)

Katie have I already sent you Millys pics?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Katie have I already sent you Millys pics?


:biggrin2:yup, I have them saved and ready to post!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok thanks!:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for including my Berri. :hug:

Crystal, I don't think I have ever saw a picture of Bundo before, he was a very beautiful little man, Binky free Bundo :rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Thanks for including my Berri. :hug:
> 
> Crystal, I don't think I have ever saw a picture of Bundo before, he was a very beautiful little man, Binky free Bundo :rainbow:


Aw, Michaela, thanks, that's nice of you to say. That pic is actually the first one in my blog. I should take some that I have off discs and put them in my blog. I think I will.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 31, 2007)

http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/08/tribute.html

Here is this month's post, I'll be doing this at the end of every month. Feel free to post pictures here any time. I will not use pictures without permission.


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi

Could you add my bridge bunnies please?

Lola








and Lucy







Thanks

sarah x

Sorry they are so big! I must try to re-size them!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 8, 2007)

Bump for this month

And Sarah I'm so sorry I didn't see your photos before now! I'll put them up this month, I'm so sorry for the delay.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 15, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Leaf (Oct 15, 2007)

My Cricket


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP Cricket


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 9, 2007)

here was the post for october.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 19, 2007)

Bump for november...


----------



## Butterfinger (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know if anyone posted him for me (I don't think so) but here's my bridge bunny....
Butterfinger (Butter)
Dec 2003 -- Oct 2007


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 20, 2007)

Binky free Butters...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 3, 2008)

bump


----------

